# lander



## 666 (Jun 26, 2014)

Πάμε ένα ακόμα διαστημικό; Lander.

Αλλά όχι έτσι απλά. Μέσα σε κείμενο με όλα τα καλούδια μιας διαστημικής αποστολής: vehicle, lander, probe, rover κ.α. 

Θα το λέγαμε λοιπόν αβίαστα _όχημα ή σκάφος προσεδάφισης._ Αλλά, πέραν του ότι έχουμε και "descent vehicles", σε ένα κείμενο που το lander παίζει 1000 φορές, δε γίνεται. Και ακόμα χειρότερα, όταν ένα lander έχει και ένα probe πάνω του. (Και ένα rover by the way.) Εν τω μεταξύ, εμείς στα ελληνικά μπορούμε να πούμε σχεδόν τα πάντα "όχημα" (και εννοώ σε όλα τα στάδια μιας αποστολής). Αλλά ούτε αυτό βοηθάει βέβαια.

Μετά συνειδητοποίησα τη δύναμη της γλώσσας, όταν επινοήσαμε τη λέξη ΣΕΛΗΝΑΚΑΤΟΣ. Τη βλέπω τώρα και γελάω. Αρειάκατος, Αφροδιτάκατος, Τιτανάκατος, κομητάκατος... (Αυτά τα λέω για να μην μπει απερίσκεπτα στην κουβέντα η λέξη άκατος :) )

Lander λοιπόν... (και probe, αλλά όχι δορυφόρος, ούτε όχημα, το άλλο: το καρφωμένο στο έδαφος ή σε ένα lander ή σε ένα κάτι-άλλο.) Α! Και μην ξεχνάμε και τα άλλα probe, που ήταν κάποτε οχήματα και μετά καρφώθηκαν και έγιναν ακίνητα. Ή ήταν μέσα σε όχημα. Ή μέσα σε σκάφος. 

To έμπλεξα αρκετά ή να συνεχίσω; 


ΥΓ. Και το rover προβληματικό είναι όταν δεν πρόκειται για δελτίο τύπου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2014)

Με λένε Λάντερ. Χάι Λάντερ. 

Και όχι, δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς θέλεις. Κάτι μονολεκτικό για την άκατο προσεδάφισης; Πιο μονολεκτικό από την Άκατο πού θα βρεις;

Και αν την θέλεις να είναι και probe μαζί, κάντην, ξέρω γω, ιχνηλάκατο.

Ποιες δουλειές θέλεις να σου κάνει αυτή η διαστημάκατος;


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 27, 2014)

Βλέπω ότι στη NASA, αλλά και εδώ, χρησιμοποιούν το _lander_ και το _descent vehicle_ εναλλάξ για το ίδιο όχημα.

Επίσης, κάποιοι όχι και πολύ άσχετοι, εδώ, έχουν δώσει τη λύση _lander = σκάφος προσεδάφισης_ & _rover = όχημα εξερεύνησης_ στην περίπτωση που υπάρχουν δυο διαφορετικά οχήματα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2014)

Στη αναζήτηση μονολεκτικών αποδόσεων δεν έχουμε την ίδια άνεση με τους Αγγλοσάξονες. Δεν είναι εργαλεία, όπου έχουμε την άνεση να κάνουμε κάτι του είδους _εργαλείο κλαδέματος > κλαδευτήρι_. Οι άλλοι πιάσανε το _launching pad_, το κουτσουρέψανε, το ενώσανε, το κάνανε να μοιάζει με μια λέξη στο _launchpad_. Αν το έχεις χίλιες φορές σε μια μελέτη, εσύ χίλιες φορές θα πρέπει να το πεις περιφραστικά, _εξέδρα εκτόξευσης_, και η οικονομία που θα κάνεις θα είναι να το πεις σκέτο _εξέδρα_ όπου μπορείς. Άλλες φορές έχεις το επίθετο που γίνεται ουσιαστικό, π.χ. _αντιβιωτικό_. Εδώ θα πρέπει να ζήσεις με τη φράση _όχημα / σκάφος / άκατος προσεδάφισης_. Κάποιος τόλμησε να χρησιμοποιήσει επίθετο (δες το _lander_ εδώ και την απόδοσή του στο ελληνικό), αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είμαστε έτοιμοι για τον μονολεκτικό όρο _το προσεδαφιστικό_.


----------



## 666 (Jun 27, 2014)

Ακριβώς. Και κάπου εκεί ξεκινά και το πρόβλημα (στον ευρύτερο τομέα _λογοτεχνικό _και όχι τεχνικό κείμενο). Διότι κι εμένα μου άρεσε το σκάφος, αλλά όταν έχουμε κι άλλα πράγματα που είναι σκάφη (κανα-δυο σε τροχιά, ένα άλλο ξαφνικά πετάγεται που έχει να κάνει με την εκτόξευση, κ.α.) χάνεται η μπάλα στο κείμενο. 
Μια από τα ίδια και για το rover, που ναι είναι όχημα φυσικά, και του πάει μια χαρά. Αλλά δεν είναι vehicle, είναι rover. Και την ίδια στιγμή μπορεί και το lander να είναι vehicle. (Εννοείται ότι όλα εξερευνητικά είναι, οπότε το επίθετο αυτό απαλείφεται. Συν το ότι το πρόβλημα υπάρχει γιατί ψάχνουμε το μονολεκτικό.) Εν τω μεταξύ, η άκατος έχει γίνει αρχαία λέξη. Έχουμε να τη δούμε σε δελτίο τύπου ή επιστημονικό άρθρο εδώ και χρόνια. Βρίσκω πολύ άκυρο να την βάλω σε μοντέρνο βιβλίο. Οπότε μένουμε με το σκάφος, αλλά αυτό έτσι μονολεκτικά (και όταν αναφέρεται κάθε 3 αράδες), βρίσκω ότι γίνεται άσχημο. 
Το δε *probe*, ακόμα χειρότερα. Θα πούμε έτσι ένα _σκάφος_ που ταξιδεύει στο διάστημα, ή ένα ερευνητικό εργαλείο, αλλά εδώ έχουμε και το πράγμα που είναι πάνω στο lander, και ουχί αυτόνομο (ή αυτοκινούμενο). Που δεν είναι ακριβώς ένα εργαλείο, αλλά ένα ..._σκάφος;_ Στην προκειμένη το σκάφος (το της 1ης παραγράφου) είναι ουσιαστικά το όχημα(!) που φέρνει το probe και το rover. Ζαλάδα ή να συνεχίσω; 

Ναι μεν μονόδρομος λοιπόν το lander=σκαφος, αλλά σε βάθος κειμένου δημιουργεί προβλημα. Just saying...
Και για να μην κρατάω σασπένς, τα προκείμενα είναι της αποστολής Pathfinder στον Άρη. Μέχρι στιγμής τα μεταφραστικά προβλήματα αυτής της αποστολής νομίζω είναι τα χειρότερα.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 27, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι βρήκαμε αποδόσεις για όλα, εκτός από το _probe_ το οποίο δεν έχω καταλάβει ακριβώς σε τι διαφέρει από το _rover_. Μήπως είναι το ίδιο («roving probe») οπότε ταιριάζει το «όχημα εξερεύνησης» και για τα δύο; Ή μήπως είναι κάποιο πακέτο αισθητήρων πάνω στο _rover_, οπότε να πάμε στις παλιές αποδόσεις (ανιχνευτής, αισθητήρας κ.λπ.);


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2014)

Η άκατος αρχαία λέξη; Όχι δα. Ειδική ορολογία του ναυτικού, ενδεχομένως, και από βενζινακάτους και τορπιλακάτους και πυραυλακάτους (και σεληνακάτους, που είπες) να φάνε και οι κότες. Αλλά από πού θα δανειστείς αν όχι από τις ειδικές ορολογίες;


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η άκατος αρχαία λέξη; Όχι δα. Ειδική ορολογία του ναυτικού, ενδεχομένως, και από βενζινακάτους και τορπιλακάτους και πυραυλακάτους (και σεληνακάτους, που είπες) να φάνε και οι κότες. Αλλά από πού θα δανειστείς αν όχι από τις ειδικές ορολογίες;



+1. Αρχαία _είναι_, αυτό όμως δεν την εμπόδισε να επανεκκινήσει την καριέρα της, και μάλιστα σε ευρύτερο κοινό από τότε που άρχισε η εποχή της διαστημικής εξερεύνησης.

Ενδεικτικά:
άκατος: 276 γκουγκλιές, πολλές από τις οποίες αναφέρονται στη διαστημική εξερεύνηση, αρκετές όμως και στην πρώτη σημασία της, π.Δ.Ε., της λέμβου (αλλά και ορισμοί από λεξικά).
διαστημική άκατος: 50 ατόφιες και πρόσφατες γκουγκλιές από διάφορες πηγές
διαστημάκατος: 9

Η τελευταία και σε ποίημα του Τεντ Χιούζ, από Λεξιλόγο:

Κι εκεί ήταν η ιστορία σου, σαν τη γεμάτη κρατήρες σελήνη
Όπου στεκόταν η δική μου ιστορία
Σαν διαστημάκατος στην τρίποδη βάση της,
Ενώ εγώ έκανα γιγάντια, αβαρή άλματα
Συλλέγοντας μερικές πέτρες, με λαβίδα.

Στην αναζήτηση σε εικόνες δε, η άκατος δίνει μεταξύ άλλων και κάμποσα lander, αλλά και rover.

Σε βιβλία εφ, εγώ τουλάχιστον την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει δεκάδες φορές και μου έλυσε τα χέρια (όπως των εξερευνητών τα πόδια).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2014)

666 said:


> Μια από τα ίδια και για το rover, που ναι είναι όχημα φυσικά, και του πάει μια χαρά. Αλλά δεν είναι vehicle, είναι rover.


Το θέμα finger-toe πώς το προσεγγίζεις; Το arm-hand; Εντάξει, μια ΓΠ μπορεί κάλλιστα να έχει μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία σε κάποια πράγματα απ' τη ΓΣ, τι να κάνουμε;


----------



## 666 (Jun 29, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Το θέμα finger-toe πώς το προσεγγίζεις; Το arm-hand; Εντάξει, μια ΓΠ μπορεί κάλλιστα να έχει μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία σε κάποια πράγματα απ' τη ΓΣ, τι να κάνουμε;



Αυτές οι λέξεις δεν είναι προβληματικές --είναι κάτι συγκεκριμένο (στα αγγλικά). Το πώς θα τις μεταφράσουμε πάει κατά βούληση και αναλόγως κειμένου. 

Δεν είναι λέξεις με διαπλεκόμενο(?!) ορισμό. To probe π.χ. πότε είναι σκάφος (π.χ Voyager, αυτά τα δύο που είναι εκτός ηλιακού συστήματος τώρα), πότε είναι οποιοδήποτε εργαλείο ή μικρότερο "πράγμα" που βγαίνει από ένα σκάφος (π.χ. Hayabusa), και πότε είναι κάτι που δεν-ξέρω-καν-να-το-πω-στα-ελληνικά (π.χ. αυτό που έχει πάνω του το Carl Sagan Memorial Station, aka Pathfinder lander) το οποίο δεν είναι κάτι ξεχωριστό, αλλά ο τύπος αναφέρεται ξεχωριστά σε αυτά (lander-probe). Το οποίο Pathfinder btw έχει _και_ ένα rover.

Το γοογλε δεν μπορώ να το θεωρήσω αξιόπιστο σημείο αναφοράς για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Τα δελτία τύπου στα ελληνικά είναι ελάχιστα (τα πρωτότυπα εννοώ), και αναπαράγονται αδιακρίτως από τα διάφορα μπλογκο-σαητο-πορταλο-ειδησεογραφικά.

Η διαστημάκατος που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, μου κάνει "παλιά". Όπως και η άκατος, όπως και η _κάσκα_, την οποία δε μου βγαίνει με τίποτα να χρησιμοποιήσω (και άρα λέω κράνος). Κατά τ' άλλα, όπως προείπα... μπλέξιμο λέξεων και ορισμών _ήδη_ από τα αγγλικά. Πόσο μάλλον στα ελληνικά. There lies the problem. Δεν θα βρεθεί καμιά οριστική λύση :) Καμιά καλή ιδέα να μόνο πέσει... Any number of brains is better than one.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2014)

Μια ιδέα είναι να συγκεντρώσεις και να ταξινομήσεις τέτοιους όρους και να τους μεταφράσεις τελευταίους, παίζοντας στο μεταξύ στο μυαλό σου με διάφορες αποδόσεις. Είναι προφανές, βέβαια, ότι κάποια πράγματα είτε θα τα βαφτίσεις (με ρίσκο) είτε θα τα μεταφράσεις περιγραφικά. Μπορείς να έχεις ανιχνευτικά, εξερευνητικά κ.λπ. σκάφη, οχήματα, εξαρτήματα κ.ο.κ., όσα θέλεις και να είσαι μεταφραστικά καλυμμένος 100%. Αν θέλεις όμως το κάτι διαφορετικό... δεν σου πρότεινα π.χ. την ιχνηλατική άκατο επειδή ψάχνεις για μονολεκτικές αποδόσεις, οπότε πρότεινα την ιχνηλάκατο.

Και μην απορρίπτεις αμαχητί λέξεις που είναι καθιερωμένες στη γλώσσα, έστω σε άλλο ρέτζιστερ (π.χ. κάσκα). Αν δεν σου χρειάζεται επειδή έχεις άλλη, καλύτερη, είναι αλλιώς. Ούτε να διστάζεις να επαναφέρεις «παλιές» (διαστημάκατος).

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι χρειαζόμαστε ένα πρόθημα γενικής χρήσης για πράγματα (σκάφη οχήματα, ακάτους, ανιχνευτικά κ.λπ.) που χρησιμοποιούνται σε άλλα ουράνια σώματα, εκτός της Γης. Κάτι λατινικό, ίσως;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2014)

666 said:


> Δεν είναι λέξεις με διαπλεκόμενο(?!) ορισμό. To probe π.χ. πότε είναι σκάφος , πότε είναι οποιοδήποτε εργαλείο ή μικρότερο "πράγμα" που βγαίνει από ένα σκάφος (π.χ. Hayabusa), και πότε είναι κάτι που δεν-ξέρω-καν-να-το-πω-στα-ελληνικά.


Ε και; Δηλαδή αναζητάς αμφιμονοσήμαντο ορισμό για «ό,τι δηλώνεται με το _probe_»; Είναι σαν να 'ρθει ένας ξένος μεταφραστής και να ψάχνει μία και μόνη λέξη για να πει σε ΓΣ το ελληνικό «μηχανή», λόγου χάρη. Ή να παραπονιέται για το πώς το _icon _είναι άλλοτε «εικόνα» (αλλά όχι ίδια εικόνα με το image, ούτε με το picture, αλλά ούτε και με το illustration) κι άλλοτε «εικονίδιο». Ή κτλ...


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2014)

666 said:


> ...
> Η διαστημάκατος που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, μου κάνει "παλιά". Όπως και η άκατος, ...



Γιατί, μήπως το lander είναι καινούργια λέξη στη γλώσσα του;

OED:
1. a. One who lands or goes ashore. 
1859 Tennyson _Enid _330 The sweet voice of a bird, Heard by the lander in a lonely isle. 1890 C. Martyn _W. Phillips_ 16 The famous landers on Plymouth Rock.

b. A spacecraft, or a part of one, which is designed to land on the surface of a planet or of the moon. 
1961 _Astronautica Acta_ VII. 130 The rotary drill‥is designed to penetrate 1·5 ft or more into the lunar surface and bring samples into the lander for chemical analysis. 1962 F. I. Ordway et al. _Basic Astronautics_ v. 176 Hard landers contain retrorockets to reduce the terminal velocity to between 100 and 300 m.p.h.‥ Soft landers‥are built to descend gently onto the surface. 1967 _Technology Week_ 23 Jan. 61/1 (Advt.), This calls for a varied series of probes, orbiters and hard and soft landers. 1971 _Listener_ 7 Oct. 476/3 Each vehicle consists of two main parts: an orbiter and a lander.

Για τα μέτρα της αγγλικής, καθόλου καινούργια δεν είναι. Για τα μέτρα δε της αεροδιαστημικής, αρχαία θα την έλεγα.
Πάνω από την προσωπική μας εξοικείωση με κάποια λέξη, φράση ή διατύπωση, προτεραιότητα έχει η εξοικείωση του κοινού στο οποίο απευθύνεται το κείμενο. Κι όταν έχει ανακαλυφθεί ο τροχός, είναι ματαιοπονία να προσπαθούμε να τον ανακαλύψουμε ξανά. Εκτός αν πρόκειται να τον βελτιώσουμε.




666 said:


> ...
> Το γοογλε δεν μπορώ να το θεωρήσω αξιόπιστο σημείο αναφοράς για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Τα δελτία τύπου στα ελληνικά είναι ελάχιστα (τα πρωτότυπα εννοώ), και αναπαράγονται αδιακρίτως από τα διάφορα μπλογκο-σαητο-πορταλο-ειδησεογραφικά.
> ...


Τα ευρήματα του γκουγκλ δεν τα έβαλα σαν σημείο αναφοράς, σαν επιστημονικό δεδομένο ή επιχείρημα από μόνο του, αλλά ενδεικτικά (όπως γράφω πριν τα παραθέσω) για να φανεί ότι η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται αρκετά και σήμερα γι' αυτό που συζητάμε. Ευνόητο είναι ότι δεν θα υπάρχουν και πολλά πρωτότυπα δελτία τύπου ή ανακοινώσεις στα ελληνικά, αφού η αεροδιαστημική στην Ελλάδα είναι ανύπαρκτη ως εφαρμογή και σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη ως αντικείμενο μελέτης. 

Ωστόσο, εμφανίσεις της λέξης «άκατος» ή των παραγώγων της σε εξειδικευμένα περιοδικά και βιβλία, αλλά και λογοτεχνικές αναφορές της εκεί που κατεξοχήν χρησιμοποιείται, στην επιστημονική φαντασία, μπορώ να βρω εκατοντάδες γραπτές, έντυπες που δεν περιλαμβάνονται βέβαια στα ευρήματα του γκουγκλ. Θα πρέπει όμως να αρκεστείς στη διαβεβαίωσή μου, γιατί δεν πρόκειται να κάνω τέτοια έρευνα και τόσο κόπο για ένα θέμα που δεν με καίει προσωπικά κι άλλωστε θεωρώ ήδη λυμένο.

Τέλος, ούτε θέλω ούτε μπορώ να επιβάλω την άποψή μου. Παραθέτω μόνο αυτά που γνωρίζω με βεβαιότητα κι από κει και πέρα ο καθένας κρίνει και κάνει τις επιλογές του —και με βάση αυτές θα κριθεί από τους αποδέκτες του κειμένου. 

Με μια κουβέντα που πολύ μ' αρέσει: ξα σου. ;) Έχεις το καρπούζι, έχεις και το μαχαίρι, κόψε προσεκτικά και καλή όρεξη. :)


----------



## Earion (Jul 1, 2014)

*Roving vehicles (Astronautics) και Mars probes*

Αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα υπό χειρότερες συνθήκες. Καλούμαι να μεταφράσω δύο όρους (από τη βάση της Βιβλιοθήκης του Κογκρέσου) στα ελληνικά, σε αμφιμονοσήμαντη αντιστοιχία.

*Roving vehicles (Astronautics)*
και
*Mars probes*

Σκέφτομαι: 
_Περιπλανώμενα οχήματα (Αστροναυτική)_
και 
_Μη επανδρωμένα διαστημικά οχήματα_

Είμαι εντελώς για κλάματα;


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 1, 2014)

Και ο Άρης; Πού πήγε ο Άρης; 
Οι δικές μου προτάσεις θα ήταν «περιπλανώμενα οχήματα εδάφους» και «οχήματα εξερεύνησης του Άρη» - αλλά ας δούμε και τις άλλες γνώμες.


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2014)

...
Το «περιπλανώμενα» χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε να προσδιορίζει το «οχήματα»; Καταλαβαίνω την έλξη του roving, αλλά ίσως να προτιμούσα _διαστημικά οχήματα εδάφους_ (_ή επιφανείας_), αντικαθιστώντας τον κττγμ πλεονασμό με πιο χρήσιμο προσδιορισμό.

Όσο για το probe, παρότι υπάρχουν και orbiter probes και flyby probes ή και μη αυτοκινούμενα, το «εξερευνητικά» (ή το «εξερεύνησης») και το «του Άρη» νομίζω πως είναι μονόδρομος. Για το ουσιαστικό να δούμε τώρα ποιο θα ήταν το καλύτερο για αμφιμονοσήμαντη αντιστοιχία.



dharvatis said:


> Και ο Άρης; Πού πήγε ο Άρης;
> ...


Άμα δεν ξέρεις ούτε εσύ πού πήγε ο Άρης...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2014)

Μια και όλα είναι θέμα ρέτζιστερ και χρειαζόμαστε και αμφιμονοσήμαντη αντιστοίχιση, τι θα λέγατε για το _Εξερευνητικοί μηχανισμοί στον Άρη_ (ή _Άρειοι εξερευνητικοί μηχανισμοί_ ίσως) για τα Mars probes; Όσο για το Roving vehicles (Astronautics), κάτι σαν _Ιχνηλατικά οχήματα (Αστροναυτική)_ περιέχει κτγμ επαρκώς την τυχαιότητα κίνησης του roving.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 1, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Το «περιπλανώμενα» χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε να προσδιορίζει το «οχήματα»; Καταλαβαίνω την έλξη του roving, αλλά ίσως να προτιμούσα _διαστημικά οχήματα εδάφους_ (_ή επιφανείας_), αντικαθιστώντας τον κττγμ πλεονασμό με πιο χρήσιμο προσδιορισμό.


Άμα χρειάζεται να διακρίνουμε οπωσδήποτε τα rover από κάθε άλλο είδος οχήματος, νομίζω ότι το «περιπλανώμενα» είναι πολύ καλή επιλογή.




daeman said:


> Άμα δεν ξέρεις ούτε εσύ πού πήγε ο Άρης...


:-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2014)

ΣΕΛΗΝΙΑΚΟ ΡΟΒΕΡ (LRV)
Έχοντας την επίσημη ονομασία Όχημα Σεληνιακής Εξερεύνησης (Lunar Roving Vehicle) και την πιο κοινή και απλούστερη «ρόβερ»...
http://library.techlink.gr/4t/article-main.asp?mag=1&issue=283&article=5987

Το LRV το λένε Rover και στις άλλες γλώσσες αν πιστέψω τις βικιπαίδειες. 

Και τα ελληνικά ευρήματα για *ρόβερ + σελήνη*:

https://www.google.gr/search?q=ρόβερ+σελήνη


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2014)

...
Rover - Jethro Tull






I chase your every footstep and I follow every whim 
When you call the tune I'm ready to strike up the battle hymn 
My lady of the meadows, my comber of the beach 
You've thrown the stick for your dog's trick but it's floating out of reach 

The long road is a rainbow and the pot of gold lies there
So slip the chain and I'm off again, you'll find me everywhere
'Cause I'm a rover
bow wow

with a roving eye  
woof wolf


----------



## 666 (Jul 1, 2014)

Σοφά τα λόγια σου drsiebenmal, και από εκεί ξεκινά ο προβληματισμός. Το έξτρα κακό είναι ότι δεν βοηθά αφενός ο συγγραφέας (λίγο) και αφετέρου οι αμερικάνοι (περισσότερο) που φαίνεται ότι με τις εποχές, και αυτοί αλλάζουν λίγο τις λέξεις τους. Κάποτε π.χ. ήταν landing module, ούτε καν lander. Στην προκειμένη βέβαια δε θα πεθάνω-ουμε κιόλας, γιατί είμαστε στο λογοτεχνικό ντομέην :)

Όσο για το probe, ένα reminder, ότι δεν είναι απαραιτήτως *και* όχημα, 
και μια σημείωση για το rover:


----------



## Themis (Jul 1, 2014)

Ως προς το ερώτημα του Εαρίωνα είμαι αναρμόδιος να προσθέσω οτιδήποτε, αλλά για το ερώτημα του 666 (που αφορά λογοτεχνικό κείμενο) θα ήθελα να πω κάτι. Σε ένα λογοτεχνικό κείμενο που, αν κατάλαβα καλά, έχει ένα σωρό μηχανήματα, συστήματα και υποσυστήματα προς μετάφραση, είναι στα όρια του επικίνδυνου να μην επιμένει κάποιος στη μονολεκτική μετάφραση. Θα υπάρξουν περιπτώσεις όπου η περιγραφική μετάφραση θα είναι αναπόφευκτη, αλλά, αν όλες οι μεταφράσεις είναι περιγραφικές, αντίο σφριγηλότητα, αντίο ρυθμέ, αντίο ενδεχόμενη δυνατότητα προσωποποίησης του τεχνουργήματος από τους εμπλεκομένους, συνομιλίας και παραινέσεων (υποθετικό βέβαια το τελευταίο σκέλος - άσε που υπάρχουν και μερικές λέξεις, όπως όχημα ή άκατος, που δεν προσφέρονται για συναισθηματικές εξάρσεις). Όθεν δηλώνω πως είμαι στα γεμάτα έτοιμος να δεχτώ προσεδαφιστικά/ προσεδαφιστές, ιχνηλάτες κτλ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 2, 2014)

Επειδή μπλεχτήκαμε με το ρόβερ, ας δούμε τι λέει το λεξικό:
Rover: A vehicle for driving over *rough terrain*,(α, σαν το Λαντρόβερ, το τζιπ!) especially one driven by remote control over extraterrestrial terrain
Οπότε από τον ορισμό και μόνο (τύπος οχήματος) θα άφηνα κατά μέρος περιπλανήσεις κλπ, όσο κι αν μας τραβάει ο σουλατσαδόρος. 

Και μια που θυμήθηκα τα λαντρόβερ, να τι λέει το λεξικό γι'αυτά:
a strong , powerful vehicle designed for travelling over *rough or steep ground* and used especially by people who work in the countryside

Όχημα για εκεί που δεν έχει δρόμους, επομένως. Πώς το λέμε αυτό στα ελλήνικος; (και μη μου πει κανένας τρακτέρ)

ΥΓ Συμφωνώ και με το ρόβερ που λέει ο Νίκελ, αλλά έχουμε καμιά πηγή πιο παλιά από την εποχή του ιντερνετικού κλοπυπέιστ;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2014)

SBE said:


> Όχημα για εκεί που δεν έχει δρόμους, επομένως. Πώς το λέμε αυτό στα ελλήνικος;


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?692-πας-vs-παντοειδής-παντοδαπός-vs-παντοσ


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2014)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Συμφωνώ και με το ρόβερ που λέει ο Νίκελ, αλλά έχουμε καμιά πηγή πιο παλιά από την εποχή του ιντερνετικού κλοπυπέιστ;



Μόνο ένα *Λούνα Ρόβερ* σε παλιά Δομή έχω να σου δείξω.
http://www.ygeiaonline.gr/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=10166:astronaytikh


----------



## dominotheory (Jul 3, 2014)

Themis said:


> Σε ένα λογοτεχνικό κείμενο που, αν κατάλαβα καλά, έχει ένα σωρό μηχανήματα, συστήματα και υποσυστήματα προς μετάφραση, είναι στα όρια του επικίνδυνου να μην επιμένει κάποιος στη μονολεκτική μετάφραση. Θα υπάρξουν περιπτώσεις όπου η περιγραφική μετάφραση θα είναι αναπόφευκτη, αλλά, *αν όλες οι μεταφράσεις είναι περιγραφικές, αντίο σφριγηλότητα, αντίο ρυθμέ, αντίο ενδεχόμενη δυνατότητα προσωποποίησης του τεχνουργήματος από τους εμπλεκομένους*, συνομιλίας και παραινέσεων (υποθετικό βέβαια το τελευταίο σκέλος - άσε που υπάρχουν και μερικές λέξεις, όπως όχημα ή άκατος, που δεν προσφέρονται για συναισθηματικές εξάρσεις). Όθεν δηλώνω πως είμαι στα γεμάτα έτοιμος να δεχτώ προσεδαφιστικά/ προσεδαφιστές, ιχνηλάτες κτλ.



+1 :up:


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2018)

H IATE δίνει rover = πλανητικό όχημα.


----------

